# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Año Internacional de la Luz 2015

## Jonasino

> Presentación
> 
> El 20 de diciembre de 2013, la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU), en su 68ª Asamblea Anual proclamó 2015 como el Año Internacional de la Luz y las Tecnologías basadas en la Luz.
> 
> El Año Internacional de la Luz pretende comunicar a la sociedad la importancias de la luz, y sus tecnologías asociadas, en el mundo actual en áreas tan importantes como la energía, la educación, la salud, la comunicación, etc.
> 
> La misión de este portal, constituido por el Comité Español para la celebración del Año Internacional de la Luz y gestionado por la Sociedad Española de Óptica es difundir todas las actividades y materiales que vayan apareciendo en conmemoración de este año.





> Objetivos
> Los objetivos del Año Internacional de la Luz y de las Tecnologías basadas en la Luz son:
> 
>     Mejorar el conocimiento de la sociedad acerca de cómo la luz y sus tecnologías relacionadas afectan a la vida cotidiana y son esenciales para el futuro desarrollo de la Humanidad.
>     Desarrollar la capacidad educativa mediante actividades orientadas a la difusión de la cultura científica entre los jóvenes en todo el mundo.
>     Aumentar la cooperación internacional.
>     Difundir los descubrimientos de los siglos XIX y XX que han demostrado la importancia fundamental de la luz en la ciencia y el desarrollo científico.
>     Destacar la importancia de la investigación y fomentar vocaciones científicas en el ámbito de la luz y sus aplicaciones.
>     Promover la importancia de la tecnología de iluminación en el desarrollo sostenible y en la mejora de la calidad de vida en los países en vías de desarrollo.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.luz2015.es

----------


## Jonasino

Para difundir la importancia de la electricidad en el futuro de la sociedad




> Con motivo de la declaración por la ONU de 2015 como Año Internacional de la Luz y de las Tecnologías basadas en la Luz, Red Eléctrica se ha adherido a esta iniciativa con un programa de actividades cuyo objetivo es concienciar a la sociedad de la importancia de la luz y sus tecnologías asociadas para el desarrollo de la vida y del bienestar humano.
> 
> Además, Red Eléctrica colabora con el Comité Español del Año Internacional de la Luz para apoyar el desarrollo de las actividades programadas por esta organización.
> 
> Estas acciones se enmarcan en los actos que Red Eléctrica está realizando en el 2015 con motivo de su 30 aniversario; un año especial para la compañía, que comenzó con la inauguración de una nueva  interconexión eléctrica entre España y Francia, obra pionera en el mundo.
> 
> En colaboración con instituciones públicas y privadas de los ámbitos de la educación, la ciencia, la cultura y la economía, Red Eléctrica está organizando varias iniciativas, en diferentes puntos de la geografía española, que responden también al compromiso constante de la compañía con la sociedad para la divulgación del funcionamiento del sistema eléctrico, sus necesidades y los retos para desarrollar un modelo energético sostenible.
> 
> Destacan diversas conferencias sobre la eficiencia energética y el desarrollo sostenible en el Foro de la Energía Inteligente, que organiza la Cámara de Comercio de Sevilla con motivo de esta conmemoración, o los seminarios que representantes de Red Eléctrica están impartiendo a profesores de la Universidad Europea de Madrid sobre temas energéticos y a los alumnos del Máster de Energías Renovables de La Laguna, en Tenerife.
> ...


Fuente: REE

----------


## Jonasino

> 2015 Año Internacional de la Luz y las Tecnologías Basadas en la Luz    
> La Asamblea General de las Naciones Unidas proclamó en su LXVIII sesión el año 2015 como Año Internacional de la Luz y de las Tecnologías basadas en la Luz.  Dicha resolución cuenta con el copatrocinio de 35 países entre los que se encuentra España.
> 
> Mediante dicha decisión la ONU reconoce la importancia que la Luz y las Tecnologías basadas en la Luz tienen en la vida de los ciudadanos del mundo, en el desarrollo de la sociedad y en los retos a los que se enfrenta la Humanidad. La luz juega un papel fundamental en nuestra vida cotidiana. Ha revolucionado, entre otros aspectos, la medicina o la manera de fabricar productos y ha posibilitado el desarrollo de Internet.
> 
> Durante siglos, la luz y sus aplicaciones han constituido un elemento de unión que trasciende todas las fronteras, no solo las geográficas sino también las de naturaleza cultural, de género o edad. La luz constituye, asimismo, un tema enormemente atractivo a la hora de motivar diferentes aspectos educacionales. En este sentido, el aumento de la conciencia mundial sobre la difusión y enseñanza de la ciencia, en particular la relativa a la luz y sus tecnologías, es esencial para abordar retos como el desarrollo sostenible y la mejora de la calidad de vida debido a su impacto directo en áreas como la energía, la agricultura, la salud o la educación.
> 
> Los objetivos del Año Internacional de la Luz y de las Tecnologías basadas en la Luz son:
> 
> ...


Fuente: En el texto de la noticia

----------

